# Calling PAL? Here is a tip!



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

PAL has a new SMART number you can call instead of the landline. 0919 056 2255. I subscribed to a SMART talk and text plan before I called. I ended up calling 3 times and each time I got through in less than a minute. And one time, the called dropped and the PAL rep called me right back! And on the last rep, I said I was concerned about being dropped and he said he would call back if that happened. So it appears that this SMART system is working well.

Much better than waiting in queue on the 8855-8888 for a long time and if the call drops, they have no ability to call you back. That number is 24 hours and the SMART is only 0700-2100.

Manila Landline – (+632) 8855-8888 

Philippines Mobile (+63) 919-056-2255

7:00AM to 9:00PM (PH Time)


----------

